
Show HN: Discurse – An anonymous discussion forum based on Reddit and 4chan - 0x007c00
https://discurse.xyz/
======
alexdoma
Discourse.org might get annoyed with the chosen project name, if your project
starts to gain popularity.

------
0x007c00
I posted this a few weeks ago and have made some changes based on the
feedback. The UI is improved, comments are threaded instead of being flat.

Some features/peculiarities of Discurse:

* Threads and comments can be posted anonymously.

* Posts can be categorized based on tags. Click on the tags to view posts under that tag.

* Posts and comments can be upvoted, using a registered account.

* Post/Comment score is never visible to the end user.

* (NEW) Modlogs are public, only some information is screened out if it contains personal info.

